# Lights Out



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

So what do you all think is the true reason.


Egypt: Kept in the dark - The Egyptian Gazette Kept in the dar


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> So what do you all think is the true reason.
> 
> 
> Egypt: Kept in the dark - The Egyptian Gazette Kept in the dar


 It is simple, the very nature of how it is done points to load shedding. Technically I can understand why, because I don't think the infrastructure (the medium voltage grids) have been upgraded for some time. That means the loads quickly reaches maximum, especially now, with more and more split-level direct expansion AC units being added everywhere, and when it does, the only thing that can be done is to switch down those areas providing the peaks, and that's why the cuts are apparently non-discriminatory. You will notice that most cuts occur around 8pm, (except areas where they share the medium voltage with industrial areas, because in those the cuts will be in the late mornings) sometimes slightly earlier. Nobody wants to admit to this, because then the situation would quickly find a discriminating basis of operation.:ranger:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Power cuts is the real reason ;-)


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Power has been out in Old maadi here for 4 hours now.


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

so try to give a reason why we in Hay el Diplomasieen have been without water for 4-5 days and then have water in 4 - 5 hours and again 4-5 days without water, and so on so it has been 2 months now.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I would say that my electric (and water) have not fallen victim to whatever has been going on, but I'm afraid someone will do that evil eye thing so I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

sign of the times...

Egyptian capital hit by massive power cuts
CAIRO (AP) - A massive power cut has hit large parts of the Egyptian capital, halting much of its crowded metro service and delaying the start of trading on the stock exchange.

Egypt has been beset by frequent power cuts since the hot summer months began. The outages, together with water cuts, have enraged Egyptians, sending many to the streets to protest.

The cuts have been particularly hard since the July 20 start of the holy month of Ramadan, when devout Muslims fast dawn-to-dusk while coping with soaring temperatures. The power outages have also led to criticism of the country's new President Mohammed Morsi.

The government says excessive consumption due to the summer heat is behind the cuts. Thursday's outage affected large parts of Cairo, which is home to some 18 million people.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=753023&SecID=12

Translation:

*Electricity crisis coming in 18 cases after the destruction of towers in Luxor and Aswan .. "Upper Egypt" is threatened with total darkness .. And "Ministry" demanding "justice" to activate the decision "Ganzoury" to deal with power theft as a felony rather than misdemeanor*

Egypt is currently facing a new episode in the electricity crisis, which escalated daily, following a significant number of towers connecting electricity to the theft and destruction, which threatens to double the power disaster.

The last period has witnessed the theft and destruction of approximately 18 electrical towers, a number of governorates of Upper Egypt, which resulted in power cuts for those provinces, which caused the wave of demonstrations of anger among the people.

For its part, demanded that the Ministry of Electricity and Energy, the need for more severe punishment for crimes of theft or destruction of the towers, electricity, since such a phenomenon lead to the worsening crisis of power in the provinces.

The ministry did a special page on its official website to report any cases of theft of electric current, leaving the amount of data, and choice in the event of his desire to cooperate with the ministry in such cases.

An official source at the Ministry of Electricity and Energy said the ministry is facing a major crisis because of cases of theft and destruction experienced by electricity pylons in the governorates, and to face this crisis by resorting to replacement feeding Connect the voltage until you restart the towers again.

He called the source in a special statement for the "seventh day" stakeholders need to activate the decision of the prime minister, Dr Kamal Ganzoury, to amend the law to be the treatment of electricity theft as a felony, not a misdemeanor.


----------



## AlienEg (Aug 11, 2012)

It seems that the new president is exporting fuel to Gazza strip . Most of the Egyptian power station runs on fuel , only a small percentage comes from the high dam . 
You will expect rolling blackouts during the summer , due to high usage of AC units . 
Personally i see this a new problem , did not occur with the previous government . It does not astonish me that the muslim brotherhood government is taking Egypt from bad to worse , and time will prove it .


----------

